# Bose amplifier location?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In the Gen1, it's located on the right side of the car in back of the rear seats. Not sure if the Gen2 follows the same design.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My guess would be either in the trunk battery compartment with everything else or under a front seat.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

Unpopularpizza said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to replace my speakers, which are bose. with some good amplified speakers. I'm not impressed at all with the bose speakers in my car.
> 
> so if im going to replace the speakers, i probably need to go ahead and remove the amplifier unwire the speakers from it.
> 
> Could you guys tell me where that might be located? (if there is one)


If you decide to remove your bose speakers, let me know by email [email protected]. I'll buy them I'm in the US, CA. We can work something out in terms of shipping.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Unpopularpizza said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to replace my speakers, which are bose. with some good amplified speakers. I'm not impressed at all with the bose speakers in my car.
> 
> so if im going to replace the speakers, i probably need to go ahead and remove the amplifier unwire the speakers from it.
> 
> Could you guys tell me where that might be located? (if there is one)


It sounds like you had these installed by someone else. Did they just connect them in place of the stock speakers? Or maybe they are Pioneers (premium stock)?

You should probably look at this thread also. It is for the Gen I, but should still be pretty informative.

Oh and Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

EDIT: Just saw that this is a pretty old post with a single poster, but oh well...


----------



## enlube1964 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Bose amp location*

Hope this help. Taken from Crutchfield


----------

